# [FreeNAS] Geli Encryption With Freenas



## bsdman (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am working with FreeBSD from last 1 year. I want to develop a very secured file server using FreeNAS 6 as base system. I want to implement transparent GELI encryption for security, i.e. I want to encrypt OS partition of FreeNAS with GELI encryption. So what is my exact need? Is:

A) Server should start without password for mounting GELI encrypted OS partition.
B) If someone will boot server with bootable linux / unix rescue cd, all encrypted partitions should be inaccessible..

Is it possible?
Kindly guide me.

Thanks 

(BSDMAN)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 15, 2011)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

